

Node.js stream behaviour illustrated. - dominictarr
https://github.com/dominictarr/stream-spec/blob/master/states.markdown

======
farhanpatel
Could someone please enlighten me on how to connect both a readable and a
writable stream.

For example I want to convert an image and then stream it to S3.

if I use knox <https://github.com/LearnBoost/knox> it has a way to read a
stream from a file and then publish to s3.

But how can you take a stream from <http://aheckmann.github.com/gm/> and
stream it directly to knox or anything else for that matter?

~~~
jdub
Take a look at the pipe() method. :-)

------
maxogden
the most misunderstood part of node. thanks for helping make it understandable

------
elliotlai
streams are everywhere! hope all of the streams will be unified by v1.0

